# Orijen Large Breed puppy



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have Einstein on Orijen Large Breed Puppy which was highly recommended by my local pet store (one of those specialty pet stores, not petco or anything) but lately I've been concerned about the high protein content and possible consequences. I spoke to the people at Orijen and reassured me again and again (but of course they would, they want to sell the stuff). So what do you guys think? He's lean and the coat is shiny but I worry about him growing too fast. Should I switch him to maybe Acana (lower protein content?). Have you had your puppy on Orijen? if so how did it turn out?

Thanks!!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Do a search for Orijen on the forum, you will find that it is the most highly recommended grainless large breed puppy dry food. I have a bag at home for my puppy, but he won't touch it.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey unloader. Yea I looked and that is part of the reason I went with Orijen to begin with. What I'm asking about specifically is skeletal defects due to a high protein diet in large breeds. Is there any basis for that?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I fed my latest puppy Orijen Large Breed Puppy food for 12 months. He grew consistently, slowly and maintained the relative slimness I want in a growing puppy. His coat is great and he liked the food. I just xrayed his hips the other day and they are good. I have been happy with the results from the food.

It is the only grain free that I know of with suitable calcium/phosphorus levels for large breed pups. The protein level is not the issue but rather these minerals. Also, any food can be overfed. If a puppy takes in too many calories then they can be at risk for orthopedic problems. Orijen is nutrient dense so it is important to watch weight and adjust accordingly.

Large Breed Puppy Food Skeptvet.com


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

very nice! that's just what I wanted to hear to build my confidence in Orijen. My boy is also lean and is growing nicely, can't blame a dad for worrying though


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I think many people are misinformed by people speaking about too high protein, when what matters is the calcium/phosphorous percentage. Metabolically speaking, a gram of protein has as many calories as a gram of carbohydrates, but dogs have an easier time breaking down and utilizing proteins. Because of this the dog can get more nutrition out of less food. Think about how much a dog that eats pedigree poops. They have to eat a lot because there isn't much in the food that can be utilized by the body. So they poop a lot of it out. With orijen, he should be able to get more from eating less. So really all you have to do is make sure you don't feed him too much.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Samba said:


> I fed my latest puppy Orijen Large Breed Puppy food for 12 months. He grew consistently, slowly and maintained the relative slimness I want in a growing puppy. His coat is great and he liked the food. I just xrayed his hips the other day and they are good. I have been happy with the results from the food.


Ditto on all of the above. Halo was on it until she was just over a year old, until I finished out the bag. She's currently on the adult Orijen and Keefer is on the 6 Fish.


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

The place by me only has the regular puppy food, not the large breed puppy. Has anyone noticed a difference? If you buy it online, what stores do you frequent the most?

Thanks!
My 6 month old Copper (soon to be Kira) will be home on Saturday!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If they carry the brand they should be able to order the LBP for you - it's worth asking! Online is pretty expensive, I can't find it any place cheaper once you factor in the freight to get it here.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Hey unloader. Yea I looked and that is part of the reason I went with Orijen to begin with. What I'm asking about specifically is skeletal defects due to a high protein diet in large breeds. Is there any basis for that?


i posted the following on another thread:

here is one study that was done on Great Danes (champion didnt have anything to do with the study, i just referenced it from their site)

http://files.championpetfoods.com/Hi...reed_Study.pdf


conclusions of the study:

_It is concluded that in this study *the differences in*_
*protein intake per se did not affect the occurrence of*
_*disturbed skeletal development in young Great Danes*,_
_and that an etiologic role for dietary protein in the_​_development of osteochondrosis in dogs is unlikely._


_The radiographie and histologie examinations nev_
_ertheless revealed changes compatible with *disturbed*_
_*enchondral ossification.* The changes were equally_
_distributed among the groups, indicating that they_
*were not related to protein intake but rather to genetic*
*factors or another food constituent, most likely cal*​

_*cium,* as was demonstrated in previous experiments _
_with Great Danes._
​​​​​​
i think the fact that so many large breed owners have used orijen large breed puppy with great success over several years now supports that a diet high in protein (derived from meat sources) with controlled Ca levels is very suitable for large breed pups.​


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies! One less thing to worry about since he's doing great on the food and I only receive positive feedback on Orijen so I think we are set


----------

